

Toura Mulberry - nprincigalli
http://mulberry.toura.com/
(Native mobile apps w/ familiar web technologies &#38; simple CLI)
======
deweller
Wow. The coolest thing about the video for me was seeing WEINRE in action.
WEINRE allows you to use a web inspector (like Chrome's) on your desktop to
debug an HTML5 app running on your device. This is the first I've heard of it.

<http://phonegap.github.com/weinre/>

------
mgkimsal
Looks pretty damn awesome, imo, and I'm planning to play with this in December
after some current commitments are over. I'm betting there will be even more
awesomeness baked in by then. :)

------
jefflinwood
Taking a look at this really makes me wish that HP would either open source
their Enyo mobile app JavaScript framework or find a good home for it.

There are some great ideas in this framework (such as the YAML layout) that
Enyo could use.

~~~
rmurphey3
I saw a presentation on Enyo at CapitolJS, where I also announced that Toura
would be open-sourcing Mulberry, and indeed, there are a lot of similarities.
I too would like to get some clarity about what HP intends to do with it :)

------
CWIZO
I'm new to this kind of things. So how does this work? Does the result consist
of a app that "only" has a embedded HTML renderer and it loads your
HTML/JS/CSS files in there, or do they somehow translate your HTML stuff into
whatever the native language for the chosen platform is (obj-c,java,...)?

Also I noticed they link to PhoneGap on this page, how are this two products
related?

~~~
rmurphey3
Basically, Toura Mulberry uses PhoneGap as a wrapper around a "single-page"
application that's powered by the Mulberry JavaScript/HTML/CSS framework. The
command-line tools in Mulberry help you quickly scaffold the structure,
content, and customizations for your app. The "builder" portion of Mulberry
takes your content, prepares it to be consumed by the JS/HTML/CSS framework,
and places it inside a PhoneGap project template so that it can be "built" for
testing and submission to app stores.

This is all explained in a bit more depth here:
[https://github.com/Toura/mulberry/wiki/An-Overview-of-the-
Mu...](https://github.com/Toura/mulberry/wiki/An-Overview-of-the-Mulberry-
Tools). Hope this helps :)

~~~
CWIZO
thanks!

------
MattRogish
Cool!

